# 2011 Save the Date Video



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is my 2011 Save the Date video for this year's party..Hope you like it. 

&#x202a;Halloween 2011_Horror in the Highlands_Save the Date.wmv&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Your video looks great! When are you planning on sending it out?


----------

